# Dragonborn model/mini any suitable ones available?



## Ginnel (May 25, 2008)

So Dragonborn, I know they aren't popular with everyone but has anyone found an appropriate minature to represent one, myself I'm looking for a fighter in chain/plate with two handed weapon/shield and weapon.

 I've had a look about and most lizardmen/dragon men seem to be a bit primitive although I quite like reaper miniature's reptus sergeant

http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/lizardman/latest/14222_G

I don't mind painting figures myself and I'm actually kinda itching to try my hand at it again after around 10 years.

P.S Oh yeah I tend to think they should have tails as well  and that tieflings should have more traditional devil tails rather than the whole sea monster fin tail


----------



## ve4grm (May 25, 2008)

Second pictured: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mi/20080522a

First pictured: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mi/20080515

Not out yet, but soon.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 25, 2008)

The War of the Dragonqueen dragonborn would probably work, even though it is the 3e dragonborn.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote (May 25, 2008)

I'm using the gold champion from the Dragoneye set for KotS.


----------



## blargney the second (May 25, 2008)

For proxies, look back to the pair of draconians in the Dragoneye set.

There's also a Troglodyte Captain from the Underdark set.  That one might be your best bet - it's an inexpensive uncommon from a relatively recent set.


----------



## Ginnel (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, The one I really like so far is the dragonborn from war of the dragonqueen I think a friend of mine has a purple worm so I know he has some from the set that dragonborn came from so I'll have a scavange through his minis while I get some money together for some paint and figures.

In the meantime I can use the draconian in the blue cloak which I know my friend has


----------



## Byronic (May 25, 2008)

Why not get a Sauron Hero from Warhammer's Lizard range. They probably come with different weapons and if it's for your PC well, you'll get a lot of use out of it (otherwise you can always buy a boxed set of them)


----------



## Ginnel (May 25, 2008)

Byronic said:
			
		

> Why not get a Sauron Hero from Warhammer's Lizard range. They probably come with different weapons and if it's for your PC well, you'll get a lot of use out of it (otherwise you can always buy a boxed set of them)




I've checked them out and unfortunately they still have that primitive look to them, I suppose I could add plate with some sculpted putty but I've never used the stuff before and I know my artistic skills aren't the best

the dragonborns which are coming up in the D&D minis aren't very impressive in my book and the bronze/gold coloured skin is a bit of a turn off for me as well as the one with a bone sword.


----------



## frankthedm (May 26, 2008)

Here...



			
				Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> Hahahaha! Nice one.
> 
> This is also a good fig (looks like you can choose which weapons to use, and the wings are optional).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fifth Element (May 26, 2008)

I've used the Redspawn Arcaniss and the Greenspawn Zealot from DDM as dragonborn. I've also got some re-based Mage Knight draconum figures for that purpose.


----------



## Ander00 (May 26, 2008)

The Sivaks and the Aurak from the Ral Partha draconians box work quite well for warlords, fighters, paladins or wizards. I'm using one of the Sivaks for my warlord. I'd attach a picture of the miniature but it's at my DM's place, so here are someone else's draconians.


cheers


----------



## Kesh (May 27, 2008)

Fifth Element said:
			
		

> I've used the Redspawn Arcaniss and the Greenspawn Zealot from DDM as dragonborn. I've also got some re-based Mage Knight draconum figures for that purpose.



 I just ordered the Arcaniss for our group's Dragonborn. The image looks really good for it.


----------



## Mage189 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well it would be nice to have something that'd fit a dragonborn wizard or warlock rather then a fighter or paladin.  

Ral Partha?  They still around?


----------



## Imperialus (Jun 14, 2008)

FranktheDM:  That's an awesome site.  I love how their minis are ready made for customization.


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 14, 2008)

How about this Reaper mini- I really liked the way it looks when its fully painted.

Half Dragon 03022

http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/dragon/latest/03022_G


----------



## Dragon Snack (Jun 14, 2008)

Mage189 said:
			
		

> Well it would be nice to have something that'd fit a dragonborn wizard or warlock rather then a fighter or paladin.



Reaper has T'Kay, with only a wand and staff in his hands...

http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/Reptus/latest/14096_af

And Ra'am, whose has chains around his fists (that could be removed)...

http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/Reptus/latest/14225_raamf_ds


----------



## Bigassgeek (Jun 14, 2008)

*Dragonbabes?*

Any idea where I might find a female Dragonborn?  The missus is planning on playing a Dragonborn Warlord, and I've had a tough time finding anything suitable.


----------



## Green Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

Mage189 said:
			
		

> Ral Partha? They still around?




In a way. 

http://ironwindmetals.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1_9


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 14, 2008)

I use the Greenspawn Zealot, too  nice figure actually.





Ah, the glory days of Ral partha, and Grenadier...*mourn*.

I saw recently on Ebay, the entire Dark Sun miniatures collection, still in box/blister packs, yikes!


----------

